# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENDO AGUAJE, FRUTO, MASA FRESCA Y MASA SECA

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Con más de 10 años de experiencia en el maneje de este fruto, tenemos para la venta:  - Saco de 50 Kg.( 1,200 unidades aprox.) fruto fresco listo para madurar : Precio de acuerdo a temporada. - Masa de aguaje con cascarilla : S/.15.00 x Kg puesto en Lima. - Masa de aguaje con cascarilla seco : S/.20.00 x Kg puesto en Lima.  Interesados no duden en llamar, dejo información de las bondades del producto debajo de la firma electrónica.  Atte.  FERNANDO ZEGARRA TORRES. fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com elderzeg@hotmail.com  Celular: 961036444, 061 579062 RPM: *6966195, Skype: ferdyzeg1  *Z&T NATURAL PERÚ S.A.C* http://zytnaturalperu.com/productos.html *
EL AGUAJE* El aguaje, es una palmera que crece en las regiones amazónicas del Perú, cuyofruto el “aguaje”, es el alimento más nutritivo de los frutos del trópico. *Propiedades**:*  El betacaroteno, es el que el que brinda el color característico rojo- anaranjado-amarillo y el que tiene mayor actividad vitamínica. Lo cierto es que el betacaroteno, además de tener estas propiedades, es uno de los mejores anticancerígenos que existen.También funciona como un excelente protector de la piel contra los rayos ultravioleta, y ayuda al mantenimiento del cutis, previniendo su resecamiento y envejecimiento prematuro.Además previene la arteriosclerosis.Contiene RETINOL, suficientes para eliminar la hipovitaminosis A que afecta a los niños desnutridos.Ayudar a combatir la deficiencia de vitamina A, principal causa de anemia (El aguaje contiene 3 veces más Vit. A que la zanahoria).Efectos Antioxidantes (contiene ácidos oleicos).Previene la caída del cabello, y ayuda a disminuir el vello corporal.Disminuye el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares.Alivia los malestares de la menopausia debido a la deficiencia de estrógeno.NO TIENE EFECTOS SECUNDARIOS AL SER UN PRODUCTO ELABORADO DE 100% FRUTA.   Temas similares: VENDO CAMU CAMU FRUTO FRESCO Y PULPA 100% CALIDAD. VENDO CAMOTE MORADO Y AMARILLO (FRUTO + SEMILLA) Vendo aguaje de calidad Vendo 1,700 kilos de tara seca, buena calidad Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural

----------

